# Moving crate out of bedroom help...?



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Can't help you, we had Tess (12 weeks) downstairs from the beginning, but your girl sure is cute! BTW, I don't feel that not having her in your bedroom would be moving her 'out of the pack".... As long as you can hear her, she can probably hear you, and for Tess that is enough to sleep very soundly.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Is there a particular reason you dont want the crate in your room anymore? Mine stayed in a crate in my room, so I cant help. Maybe if you slowly move the crate into the other room by moving it to the hall and living room etc.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

We are getting our puppy in 3 weeks and 2 days. My son wants that crate in his bedroom. The crate is not anything that I can move from the upstairs to the downstairs every day. I'm thinking that when all of us are home together, that we'll have the downstairs gated off to areas she will be allowed, along with having an extra dog bed for her. She will be crated at night in my son's room and during the day for nap times. I'm going to work nights for awhile to be at home with her to help her get acquainted in our home. I will have a couple of vacation days paired up with my regular days off to be home, well rested and able to help our puppy get to know us and our routine and rules. Does this plan of having the crate in the bedroom initially sound reasonable? I just want some ideas on this. We can always adjust as we need to as we go along. We are getting my son's room ready this coming weekend.


----------



## Madilyn (Jan 12, 2009)

How could you move that face out of your bedroom? 

I can't help you here, I have never crated my pups. They all have their own pillows on the floor in my bedroom - even at 8 weeks old.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

My Samantha slept in her small crate next to my bed so I could put my hand down there to quiet her if she cried. Never was a problem. When she turned 4 months old, she did not fit in the crate anymore so I brought in the large crate but it did not fit by the bed. She was about 8ft away from me and cried and did not like it. The next night I told her to get in bed and she went a laid on the floor next to the bed where here small crate use to be and pretended to go to sleep. I looked at her and said " ok, we can try this." She slept there most of the night, the rest of the time she was in bed with us at the foot of the bed. Been that way ever since.. Would not have it any other way either.


----------



## iamswiss (Aug 6, 2009)

We had Bailey in a crate next to our bed since she was 8 weeks old. Then one month ago (at 5 1/2 months) she started to dislike in there so we let her out and she has now free run in our bedroom and adjacent bathroom. She usually sleeps on a couch in our bedroom and the nice thing is, she sleeps also a lot longer then before in the crate. Usually she sleeps until we get up and sometimes this can be 8.30am. I wouldn't want her out of our bedroom, I like it to have her there.
Our previous dog (a Maltese) was sleeping in our bed.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

We had Murphy in our bedroom in his crate from the beginning and had a second crate in the kitchen for during the day. They like to be with their pack!!! And that would be us!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Is there a reason why you want to move her out of your bedroom? Maggie slept in our bedroom until she went to the Bridge. Now Hank sleeps in there as well, he's still in a crate.


----------

